# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Ложное эго.

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, здравствуйте.

В Бхагавад- Гите Шрила Прабхупада говорит: Вы должны избавится от ложного эго, под ложным эгом понимается: отождествление себя с телом.

В одной из редакций нектара преданности описывается следующая цепочка:

1. Отсутствие желания служить Шри Кришне.
2. Невежество ( отсутствие знания о своей истинной природе)
3. Страдания( причиняемые в следствии невежества ).
4. Жажда материальных наслаждений ( как результат страданий ).

И 5: Поскольку дух (атма) не может наслаждаться материей, Шри Кришна наделил его *ложным эгом*. Отождествляя себя с ложным эго, душа проецирует своё сознание на материю. После получения материального тела, у неё сразу же развивается привязанность к нему, и желания, которые оно может реализовать.

Мне не понятно что значит избавится от ложного эго? Не отождествлять себя с телом или не отождествлять себя с ложным эго, которое заставляет живое существо отождествить себя с материей? 

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Избавиться от ложного эго - не отождествлять себя с телом, а в более практичном аспекте - задействовать свое тело в служении Кришне.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо.

----------

